
I’d rather pay for software than get it for free - rbarysas
https://rolandas.blog/posts/id-rather-pay-for-software-than-get-it-for-free
======
ldjb
I agree that it's a good idea not to rule out paid options just because you
have to shell out for them. And certainly, paying for something will encourage
you to make the most of it.

But I feel that, in a free market economy, there will always be people
developing free-of-charge alternatives, so I'm not sure developers can be
expected to charge for their products, if that will put them at an economical
disadvantage.

The "if you’re not paying for the product, you are the product" quote does
hold some truth, but is not universal. There do exist products and services
that are free of charge yet do not do anything malicious with your data. But I
do agree with the notion that paying with money is often better than
sacrificing personal data.

